# wlan0 exists, but no ap connection (dwl-650 rev.p) [SOLVED]

## Bombs14

I have a dlink dwl-650 revision P.

this is the output from iwconfig:

```
eth0      no wireless extensions.

 

lo        no wireless extensions.

 

wlan0     IEEE 802.11-DS  ESSID:""

          Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.422GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate:2Mb/s   Tx-Power:2346 dBm

          Retry min limit:8   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0/92  Signal level:-69 dBm  Noise level:-90 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

I am using the drivers from linux-wlan-ng.

I also have wireless-config installed.

when I run /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start, it gives me this:

```
 * Running preup function

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   wlan0 does not support setting the mode to "managed"

 *   wlan0 does not support setting the mode to "ad-hoc"

 *   Scanning for access points

 *   wlan0 does not support scanning

 *   Trying to force preferred incase they are hidden

 *   wlan0 does not support setting ESSID to "rikku"

 *   Connecting to "rikku" (WEP disabled)...                              [ !! ] 

 *   Failed to associate with any preferred access points

 * No access points found for wlan0

 * Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

 * preup wlan0 failed
```

is there something I'm missing?  :Rolling Eyes: 

thanks in advance.   :Very Happy: Last edited by Bombs14 on Fri Jul 09, 2004 2:30 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## UberLord

From that output I assume that you're using the linux-wlan-ng drivers.

Unfortunately, they do not currently support the wireless-tools package which every other driver uses. They are putting support in - but slowly.

So if you have to use linux-wlan-ng then use their configuration, otherwise try and use a different driver. Your card should use the prism2 chipset which is supported directly by the 2.6 kernels.

If you're using a 2.4 kernel, pcmcia-cs shoudl also support your card (you'll still need pcmcia-cs for 2.6, but you should already have that installed)

----------

## Bombs14

hmm, I edited /etc/pcmcia/network.opts for my network. stopped using wireless-config.

when I run /etc/initd/pcmcia restart, it goes through fine:

```
/etc/init.d/pcmcia restart

 * Stopping pcmcia...                                                     [ ok ]

 * PCMCIA support detected.

 * Starting pcmcia...

cardmgr[12468]: watching 1 socket                                         [ ok ]
```

but when I look at ifconfig -a:

```
ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:20:1E:73:E6

          inet addr:192.168.0.180  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1773 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1542 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1366720 (1.3 Mb)  TX bytes:177383 (173.2 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xa000

 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:274 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:274 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:17147 (16.7 Kb)  TX bytes:17147 (16.7 Kb)

 

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0D:88:56:E1:0F

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:3 Base address:0x280
```

it doesn't seem to be communicating with the access point, I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong...  :Sad: 

----------

## Bombs14

this is the output I get when I bootup my computer:

```
Starting WLAN Devices: FATAL: Module wlan0 not found.

FATAL: Module wlan0 not found.

message=lnxreq_ifstate

  ifstate=fwload

  resultcode=success

Reading S-record file /etc/wlan//prism2_pm.hex...

NIC ID: 0x801d v1.0.0

MFI ID: 0x1 v1 1->1

CFI ID: 0x2 v2 1->1

PRI ID: 0x3 v1 4->4

Version:  ID 0x15 1.1.2

Compat: Role 0 Id 0x3 v2 4->4

Compat: Role 0x1 Id 0x2 v2 1->1

Seq: 0

Platform:  ID 0x800e 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x8015 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x8019 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x801d 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x8024 1.0.0

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0005.

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0402.

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0403.

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0404.

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0408.

Reading S-record file /etc/wlan//prism2_rf.hex...

NIC ID: 0x801d v1.0.0

MFI ID: 0x1 v1 1->1

CFI ID: 0x2 v2 1->1

PRI ID: 0x3 v1 4->4

Version:  ID 0x1f 1.8.3

Compat: Role 0 Id 0x4 v3 1->15

Compat: Role 0x1 Id 0x1 v1 1->1

Compat: Role 0x1 Id 0x2 v2 1->1

Compat: Role 0x1 Id 0x3 v1 4->4

Seq: 0

Platform:  ID 0x800a 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x800b 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x800c 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x800d 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x8012 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x8013 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x8014 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x8016 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x8017 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x8018 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x801a 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x801b 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x801c 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x8021 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x8022 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x8023 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x800a 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x800e 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x8015 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x8019 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x801d 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x8024 1.0.0

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0406.

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0303.

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0413.

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0414.

prism2dl: finished.

 * Bringing wlan0 up via DHCP...                                          [ !! ]
```

----------

## UberLord

You're still using the linux-wlan-ng stuff - the generic kernel/pcmcia stuff will call the card eth1 instead of wlan0.

You're going to gave to go through all your pcmcia files in /etc and manually scrub the wlan stuff i think

----------

## Bombs14

Thanks for trying to help. ^_^

I have tried using the built-in support for my card, but none of them work. I went to the linux-wlan-ng website and they listed my wireless device as a prism3 card. (which is why I am using their drivers)

I have tried what you said about making everything eth1, but then my card doesn't get detected at all. It seems the driver automatically loads it to be a wlan0, so that eth1 doesn't exist.

----------

## Bombs14

hmm, apparently the revision P of dwl-650 that I have is pretty hard to setup in linux.

it uses some intersil chip instead of prism2 like the other dwl-650's that dlink has.

I guess I"ll just have to wait for some linux support on this card.

(yeah, I gave up using linux-wlan-ng, a bit confusing to setup the pcmcia configs)

thanks for your help UberLord =)

----------

## UberLord

 *Bombs14 wrote:*   

> hmm, apparently the revision P of dwl-650 that I have is pretty hard to setup in linux.
> 
> it uses some intersil chip instead of prism2 like the other dwl-650's that dlink has.
> 
> I guess I"ll just have to wait for some linux support on this card.
> ...

 

Prism 2 is directly supported by 2.6.x kernels.

I used to have a prism2 card myself until I upgraded to a 54mbs network.

----------

## Bombs14

YES! this revision P dwl-650 now works!

the instructions are here:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?postid=829995#post829995

if anyone has any questions, I'll try to do as best I can to help.

----------

## undrwater

The directions on the site you mentioned confused me a bit...can you outline step by step what you did?

I've been trying to follow the directions from the page linked to the article you showed, but for some reason hostap_diag does not recognize the card.

----------

## Bombs14

Before I started on those directions, I had pcmcia-cs emerged.

I have wireless support compiled into the kernel.

I installed linux-wlan-ng from source, couldn't get it emerged for some reason....

following the steps on the site:

1) download 1.4.9 firmware

2) copy the .hex files into the linux-wlan-ng/src/prism2 folder. (I didn't have to rename the .hex files, they were already lowercase for me.

3) cd into linux-wlan-ng, and run: make install

4) reboot the computer, and it seemed to connect from there.

(I'm not sure if you need to restart the computer, maybe you can just run /etc/init.d/pcmcia restart?)

----------

## undrwater

Thank you!  

Question:  I notice in the download of the firmware, there are further .hex files in 2 other .zip files.  Did you unzip all of these files and put them into the folder?

----------

## Bombs14

hmmm, I only see hex files in the main folder. Are you using 1.4.9?

The following hex files I have in 1.4.9 are:

af010100

ak010100

pf010100

pk010100

pm010100

rf010409

s1010409

ef010409

----------

## undrwater

Yes, I'm using the firmware from the link you provided.  I haven't gotten it to work yet, but having looked into my kernel config, I think I might be missing something.

(I have to admit I'm using SuSE on this laptop, so I might just end up putting Gentoo on it)

Thanks for your help Bombs14, it's greatly appreciated.

----------

## Bombs14

what exactly is the problem?

does the card at least have one of the lights on when you bootup?

----------

## undrwater

Yes, I'm getting one light on at bootup, but i can tell the firmware's not loading because iwlan0 shows a hardware address of 0x00000, which i know is not right.

----------

## Bombs14

hmm, are you loading the module: prism2_cs by hand or letting cardmanager do it?

I read somewhere that the only thing you should initialize is the yenta_socket module (used to get that one light you have working). you might be using something other than yenta_socket, but hopefully you know what I'm talking about.

then after that, just let cardmanager detect the card and load the modules for it. cardmanager is a program inside the pcmcia-cs package.

----------

## undrwater

I think the kernel's loading yenta_socket as a module...

Cardmanager seems to be loading prism2_cs...because if i try to unload it, i get a busy error.

I don't think I've tried to load it after ejecting the card...I suppose I can.

----------

## Bombs14

hmm, nah, I didn't mean loading the module after ejecting the card, haha, I highly doubt that would make it work.

I just wanted to know if the module loading was done by cardmgr. Looks like it is, so I'm not sure where what the problem is from here. [-.-]

----------

